# 2x55 over 20High?



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Is this asking for trouble? The 1x55 just doesn't seem like enough light. What possible problems will I run into with this high of light? I will be adding pressurized CO2 before upping the lighting.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you go with that much light, you better stay on top of all ferts real, real good.

I have a 29 gal with an ahs 55 and a 20W strip on it, works well for all I've put in there.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I agree with Bert! That is a lot of light over that tank. I would definately get my ferts in order as well as have a dosing plan ready for when you get the lights up an running. I am running a mere 90w of linear flourescent light over my 30g and have yet been unable to keep anything in that tank. The CF lamps are more intense. I would probably look into a similar setup as Bert's with a normal strip on the front. You can always ugrade to another 55w CF in the future if the strip isn't enough!

I think CO2 levels are going to be your main concern, even with pressurized CO2. You will need to cut it back when you prune (at least weekly) to keep the levels from going too high and then up it later in the week as the plants grow to keep it from getting too low. Unless of course you add a controller to the tank also!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Why not use a 1 x 65 watt setup? The bulbs are the same size and work w/ the same ballasts; they are just different wattages.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I have 65W(55W if you will with some stores) over two 20-gals. One is a long one and one is a regular one. I think, in terms of coverage, the regular gets more light distributed because it is not as long. However, it might have less light penetrating the bottom of the tank because it is higher. On the other hand, the 20-gal long gets light nicely to the bottom because it is shallower, but doesn't get enough light on the sides because it is longer. All in all, I am in favor of adding more light than 3WPG to a 20-gallon tank but then again, it depends on several factors. Namely, the number of plants you have, the type of plants you have, as well as your dosing regime and CO2 method. 

For me, I enjoy doing the so called 'chores' when it comes to my tanks, such as water changes, daily dosings, and refilling up on my CO2 tanks. So it isn't a problem for me when I put in too much light(or more than is considered necessary by others). I guess you could try to add more light, but in smaller wattages. Maybe opt for a 36W, instead of 55 or 65. That should work nicely.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think you are asking for trouble with 110 watts, I would stick with the 55 watt fixture. In my experience any thing over 4WPG gives me nothing but algae, I'm just unable to find a good balance.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

That is why, at least for me, it helps to also increase your dosing and CO2. As long as everything is kept in balance, then it will be fine. Balance as in not just have a few plants with a great empty space, while using tons of CO2 and tons of lighting and tons of ferts. Then that IS asking for trouble


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll stick with the 55pc and add a 15 watt N.O. strip with it. That should work nicely.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a 20-H and am using 110W of PCs --- yes, I like a good challenge. It's been setup for about 7 -8 months now and I have to say its very difficult to get everything in order, but once you do and the plants start growing, its not so bad. Just keep regular dosing(make sure its enough) and better yet, use the EI and do a weekly 50%+ water change. Stay on top of the algae, or it will be overrun in a matter of a day or two. If you slack on dosing, or water changes(like I did recently), it will fall apart. Not trying to be a black cloud, but most people will have problems with that much light, at least initially, unless they really know what they're doing. Best wishes,

-Ryan


----------

